# T4397 URGENT, senior Golden, Anyone See this



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor baby!!!  Someone help?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone please help, poor baby


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed 2 rescues, only ones I found for Arkanasa, anyone know of bordering states that cover Arkansas also?

These are the 2 I emailed:

[email protected]
and [email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor baby, thanks for emailing. I don't know what, if anything, I could do down here in Florida.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The poor baby. How awful. I hope someone can help this senior out. He doesn't deserve this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope one of the rescues can help him. Poor baby looks so scared.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*So you want to breed?*

Posts like this make me shudder when I think of breeding (whippets or otherwise). My Whippet Rigby's GORGEOUS brother is a CHAMPION SHOW DOG and ended up in a kill shelter in New Jersey last month. He is ten. A CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!! A big winner, too. Breeders can never forget this happens. EVER. Tommy is safe, thanks to an amazing breed rescue and a loving breeder. Please think twice before you ever breed. Here is a picture of CH Sporting Flds Tommy of Yorktown, pulled from a shelter when his owners decided to dump him after years of loving companionship and ribbons won.

Do YOU know where your puppies are ten years later?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Posts like this make me shudder when I think of breeding (whippets or otherwise). My Whippet Rigby's GORGEOUS brother is a CHAMPION SHOW DOG and ended up in a kill shelter in New Jersey last month. He is ten. A CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!! A big winner, too. Breeders can never forget this happens. EVER. Tommy is safe, thanks to an amazing breed rescue and a loving breeder. Please think twice before you ever breed. Here is a picture of CH Sporting Flds Tommy of Yorktown, pulled from a shelter when his owners decided to dump him after years of loving companionship and ribbons won.
> 
> Do YOU know where your puppies are ten years later?


 
Just makes me sick and madder than hell when people dump dogs, but especially a senior


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Might be good news for Senior-not sure.*

Little Rock Animal Services


*I went to LRAS Website. Looked under dogs for adoption but it showed nothing.
I Clicked on the LCA Photos and I saw #T4397 Senior.

LCA DotPhoto album, Click here; ASDR DotPhoto album, Click 

Don't know if I'm reading correctly.
I guess that means he was saved?
I Pray I'm Right!!*Little Rock Animal Services (LRAS) 
I JUST E-Mailed the Animal Shelter to see if he is STILL THERE and Needs Rescue.
.
..posted to Petfinder by volunteers working to help the LRAS animals... 

LCA DotPhoto album, Click here; ASDR DotPhoto album, Click here 

Our Pet List
Just the DOGS Just the CATS

Click here to see some of our recent pets who've been Adopted/Rescued. THANK YOU for helping them! 

Or click here to see some "Happy Endings" with stories & pics of LRAS animals in their new homes!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Little Rock Animal Services
> 
> 
> *I went to LRAS Website. Looked under dogs for adoption but it showed nothing.*
> ...


 
:doh: I went back and forth from petfinder to their site, shoulda looked in happy endings I guess. Will remember that next time 

Awwww Karen, you just made my night  thanks!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldsMom*

I don't know if he was saved.

E-mailed [email protected] and asked he was rescued and recvd.
*this reply from Debbie:*

*I'll check for you on Monday.

Debbie*

**Have to hope I hear positive news on Monday.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope someone rescues this boy.....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I don't know if he was saved.
> 
> E-mailed [email protected] and asked he was rescued and recvd.
> *this reply from Debbie:*
> ...


 
Was looking at the happy endings but I can't find him in there, other goldens, younger ones, but not him


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any news on this poor soul?


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i love being here in the tropics but when i hear stories like this and see pictures like that, i wish i have wings and fly there to get them.  Aside from Saskja, my family has 7 other dogs and still has room for more..i believe though that prayers are powerful and i always pray for these rescues to find a loving family who will take care of them til they go ahead of us to the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed..*

Just E-mld. [email protected]
again to ask if he was rescued or adopted.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Just E-mld. [email protected]
> again to ask if he was rescued or adopted.


 
I just emailed another also, hopefully Alicia hets back to me ASAP.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMom*

OldGoldMom:

Thanks, please let us know.

I've e-mld. saving lives twice now and still haven't heard.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

STILL NOTHING HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, getting pi$$ed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMom*

OldGoldMom:

I've emld. Saving Lives at [email protected] twice to ask about this Snr. and have never had a reply.

Guess I should try e-mlg. the shelter.
:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

***JUST EMLD. THE shelter, BUT I'm afraid to hear.*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> OldGoldMom:
> 
> I've emld. Saving Lives at [email protected] twice to ask about this Snr. and have never had a reply.
> 
> ...


I've done called the shelter, emailed, no response yet, and his listing is still in petfinder, hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally 

He's been ADOPTED!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Finally
> 
> He's been ADOPTED!!!


That is great news. I am glad that he was able to be adopted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!!! I am happy for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum*

OldGoldMum:

They finally answered you and he's been adopted?

I am SO HAPPY!!!!

They never answd. me.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> OldGoldMum:
> 
> They finally answered you and he's been adopted?
> 
> ...


 
I called and let that sucker ring till they answered, lol


----------

